
CoreOS Beta Release - grk
https://coreos.com/blog/coreos-beta-release/
======
SEJeff
I just wish there was a bit more people testing CoreOS on bare metal with PXE.
There are pretty decent docs on it:

[https://coreos.com/docs/running-coreos/bare-metal/booting-
wi...](https://coreos.com/docs/running-coreos/bare-metal/booting-with-pxe/)

[http://coreos.com/blog/boot-on-bare-metal-with-
pxe/](http://coreos.com/blog/boot-on-bare-metal-with-pxe/)

But I've not heard a lot from people with clusters of them. Perhaps I'll have
to snag a small cluster of lab boxes and give it a go myself!

~~~
amerine
I've been playing with booting CoreOS images via iPXE but not on iron, instead
I've been using this [http://kimizhang.wordpress.com/2013/08/26/create-pxe-
boot-im...](http://kimizhang.wordpress.com/2013/08/26/create-pxe-boot-image-
for-openstack/) technique with a couple OpenStack zones for getting a bare-PXE
boot image that makes OpenStack happy. Pro tip: Disable "OpenStack network"
DHCP on the subnet you're rolling these instances.

------
orik
This is an especially exciting time for container visualization, considering
Docker has their first 1.0.0 release candidate. (Docker 0.11)

I hope the CoreOS team manages to reach what they would consider a "stable,
and production ready version of CoreOS" sometime around (after, but around)
when Docker 1.0.0 lands.

~~~
leccine
Can't wait to get to dockercon. I hope they are preparing with something
amazing for that event. :)

~~~
shykes
Yes, there are a few things we are very impatient to show at Dockercon :)

I hope some of you can make it to the hackfest!

------
jedberg
CoreOS is awesome and "makes you do cloud right" by forcing you to do things
like make sure your app can die and restart cleanly and make you store your
data in a resilient way.

I'm super excited by this release and look forward to this shaping the way
people do cloud.

------
StavrosK
Does anyone know of a tutorial on how to easily get, for example, a Django app
(nginx + uwsgi + postgres + redis) running on CoreOS with Docker? I'm afraid
all these parts of the stack are too many to wrap one's head around without
being familiar with each layer.

~~~
HorizonXP
I have exactly this setup running for my startup right now. I am planning to
blog it after my wedding and honeymoon next week (so early June), but if you'd
like to pick my brain, ping me, and I'll see what I can do.

~~~
knite
I'm also interested in this. I'm used to running my Django/(formerly gunicorn
but soon switching to uwsgi or passenger)/nginx/PG stack on EC2. I've been
exploring Docker and Vagrant, and have almost finished setting up a useful dev
environment. I'm trying to figure out the right way to do deploy my
containers, and where CoreOS fits into everything.

~~~
shykes
The "official" Docker workflow looks like this:

* Install Docker on your dev machine (remember, there is a Mac version too)

* Add a Dockerfile to your source repo, specifying how to assemble a container image from source.

* Use a combination of "docker build" and "docker run" to test during development. You can use docker tags to build a separate image for each git commit/tag/branch.

* When ready to deploy, use "docker push" to upload your image to a registry (you can run your own, or use the official registry at [https://index.docker.io](https://index.docker.io)). Note the official registry supports private images.

* From your production machines (presumably CoreOS but you may have a mix of other distros too) run "docker pull" and "docker run" to deploy your app.

* Use Links ("docker rum --link") to interconnect containers, for example your frontend to your database, etc.

Mostly if you use Docker for development, you don't need Vagrant. Specifically
the Dockerfile is basically a replacement for the Vgrantfile. The caveat is
that you can use vagrant for _machine_ deployment to get to a working docker
deployment. We used to recommend this but people got confused between the 2,
so now we recommend boit2docker instead.

I hope this helps.

~~~
derefr
> Use Links ("docker rum --link") to interconnect containers, for example your
> frontend to your database, etc.

What's the current best-practice to interconnect containers running on
different hosts? Is Docker going to add this capability itself, or will this
always be something built on top of Docker by e.g. CoreOS?

~~~
knite
Docker ambassadors -
[http://docs.docker.io/use/ambassador_pattern_linking/#introd...](http://docs.docker.io/use/ambassador_pattern_linking/#introduction)

------
russell_h
Locksmith looks awesome. Is there a way for services to cause their node to
retain its lock for some time after a reboot, for example to allow replication
to catch up or similar?

~~~
namecast
After booting up a new CoreOS cluster with build 310, it looks like there's a
locksmith systemd unit:

cat /usr/lib64/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/locksmithd.service
[Unit] Description=Cluster reboot manager Requires=update-engine.service
After=update-engine.service

[Service] EnvironmentFile=-/usr/share/coreos/update.conf
EnvironmentFile=-/etc/coreos/update.conf
ExecStart=/usr/lib/locksmith/locksmithd Restart=always RestartSec=10s

[Install] WantedBy=multi-user.target

...and also a new locksmithctl binary that has options for setting and
unsetting locks among other things. I guess you could create a systemd unit
that unlocks any set lock, and run it 10 minutes after boot with a systemd
timer, as a start.

------
mey
What hoops do you have to do to download a release of this system? Either I'm
blind (very possible) or you either have to join their developer network, pay
them or build it from scratch on github?

~~~
robszumski
There are links to popular cloud providers, platforms and PXE/iPXE at the top
of the documentation: [http://coreos.com/docs/](http://coreos.com/docs/)

~~~
mey
Thanks, hoped it was the blind one, last time I looked (last week or so) I
didn't see the curl commands. Was expecting a download iso link published.

------
CSDude
I use CoreOS for my research, VM allocation problems, and it works well when I
send them jobs via Docker HTTP API, it is easy to maintain them, it works
fast. Hope to see final soon.

------
hauleth
Has anyone tried CoreOS with Consul instead of etcd?

~~~
namecast
I'm not sure that could work, at least at the moment. Right now etcd ties into
fleet very tightly.

If you stopped etcd on all your CoreOS nodes, installed consul, and had all of
your CoreOS systemd units register with consul (say, with an ExecStartPre
step), you'd technically be 'running CoreOS with Consul' \- but fleet would be
just straight up broken without etcd, meaning there'd be no way to submit
units to different nodes in your cluster, or view logs, or really manage the
cluster at all.

Looking at the fleet source code
([https://github.com/coreos/fleet](https://github.com/coreos/fleet)), it looks
like swapping out etcd for consul would take a lot more effort than 'sed -i -e
's/etcd/consul/g' *.go'. You'd essentially have to do a rewrite of fleet from
scratch.

------
seaghost
I see the bright future for this OS.

------
jay-saint
This OS makes me want a sandwich cookie consisting of two chocolate disks with
a sweet cream filling in between.

~~~
thebeardisred
How can you get much sweeter than fleet and etcd being available right from
boot?

~~~
ghotli
Mesos, imo.

~~~
presspot
+1

